# RCI is "working" on SA trade power (TP) issue



## philemer

I sent an email to RCI complaining about the drop in TP of both my SA weeks after the last "enhancement". I finally received an answer today. Here it is:

*Thank you for your e-mail.

We recognize that members are currently experiencing Trading Power 
valuation issues for deposits of South African resorts.  Our team is 
currently working to resolve this issue.  If you would like assistance 
with vacation planning, please call 800-338-7777 to speak with an RCI 
Vacation Guide.

Thank you for your interest in RCI.

Kind regards,

Elise Werner
Customer Communications Specialist*

After I read this note I logged into RCI and, low and behold, my two weeks were back up to pre-enhancement levels. My Dik week actually increased in power. I wonder if there will be more adjustments?  

What are the rest of you seeing now? In general?


----------



## M. Henley

*Dikhololo*

My Dikhololo week has once again become a strong trader.  I am pulling SoCal summer weeks that I hadn't seen in Points due to their being weeks deposits from a points affiliated resort.


----------



## JoyC

*DIK still 50K less than*

My DIK weeks show about 50K less than before the enhancement; my 2br DIK have a little more trading power than 1 br DIK. They were the same before, so I am still waiting to see what fixes RCI have in the next couple of days.

JoyC


----------



## rickandcindy23

The email that Culli received from RCI will scare the britches off of you, because it basically says they can do anything they want with your trading power: 

Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

The reason you may be seeing a different availability number displayed
for your SPACEBANK deposit could be for a couple of reasons. Inventory
supply changes daily, and as inventory supply increases, more inventory
is "available" to a specific member at a given time. Likewise, when
supply decreases, inventories become less available to a specific member
at a given time.

Additionally, the Trading Power of available inventory is routinely
evaluated to ensure the most appropriate pricing is assigned based on
our supply and demand patterns. Because this is evaluated frequently,
inventory availability can change for a specific member.

Kind Regards,

Sara Connolly
Customer Communications Specialist
RCI North America


----------



## jancpa

I just received the exact same email as Culli did.  I guess what RCI is saying is that they can raise the "price" (or trading power requirement) of their available inventory en mass at any time thus pricing out our existing deposits.  Therefore we see fewer quality resorts and have only smaller units offerred to us.


----------



## jamstew

I received the same message as well.


----------



## king1

My two remaining SA weeks are a gold crown and a standard, both 1BR with the same travel window, and before the latest "enhancement" they always showed almost the same number of resorts available for exchange.  Now the standard shows 117+K and the GC only 84+K.  I emailed a general question several days ago, and the reply was that they were still working on "fixing" SA trade power. 
I'm afraid to make a specific complaint since they might decide "fixing" means to lower the high number instead of raising the low one!


----------



## MuranoJo

I noticed last night and again today that Sudwala is doing well now--in fact I saw So. Cal. last night, haven't checked today.  Durban is only doing about 65% of Sudwala, at least for now.  I expect that will change--I honestly don't believe they're 'done' yet.


----------



## jancpa

I have a Dikhololo week on deposit which lost so much trading power that it cannot even pull itself for a year into the future.


----------



## suskey

My DIK week jumped way up this weekend...from 60K to 155K. I was able to snag a 2 BR Morritts Grand for February 2011.  Beofre the enhancment I was seeing around 110K.

Susan


----------



## jbrunson

As is always the case with trading power issues, we are flailing in the dark.  It may be the formula got tweaked.  My impression (and it is just that) is the supply/demand pressure has been given more weight possibly at the expense of the resort quality.  My Sudwala appears to pull most of the highest quality resorts in the non-peak periods, but seems to pull weakly in the higher demand periods.  Of course part of that is there is less available then, but it seems weak compared to before.  Unfortunately, without a range of of weeks covering mediocre to elite resorts across blue, white, red periods, we are left fuming and conjecturing.  Has anyone else noticed any hint of pattern to this?  Can some you compare the behavior with other weeks you own?


----------



## Carolinian

Quality is really not a seperate factor, but merely one of the drivers of demand.  Real time adjustments to meet ever changing supply and demand factors are a positive with trading power.


----------



## MuranoJo

I can tell you with my Sudwalas I think I can see most of what I've seen before (but I'm just pulling up all they offer for the week and scanning through what's there--not sorting by date), but also noticed it seems I am getting more studios and 1 bds pulled vs. the numerous 2 bds I used to see.  I really think inventory looks low--esp. for '09 and not much there into '10 and '11.

Last night was seeing over 120k for each of the Sudwalas.  Significantly more than the Durban Sands.


----------



## pauldogg

*Still Working*

Spoke with an RCI supervisor.  She indicated they have heard from many SA owners, and they are still working on the issue.  She also indicated that the upgrade was intended to make enhancements to the system, not adjust trading power of individual resorts.  I guess these new enhancements let the vacation guide login as your userid when you call in and see what you see.

Guess we'll have to wait and see.  I'll give them another couple of weeks, then get more direct.


----------



## randkb

I spoke to a supervisor today, as well, who indicated that they are aware that there is a problem with SA weeks and they are still working on it.


----------



## cerralee

still waiting for a complete fix.  Anybody getting better results?  It seems things occasionally change over weekends.


----------



## carl2591

have not check on trading power recently.. is RCI still "working" on it..

yearight...


----------



## deejay

Carl, I made what I felt was a superb exchange last week to the Outer Banks with my Dik week. At that point I was seeing all I was expecting to see--maybe a little more.


----------



## HuskyJim

Here's what I currently see for my 2 DIK weeks - 

1 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Mar-2008 to 31-Mar-2011  [141,732]
2 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Mar-2008 to 31-Mar-2011  [144,135]
1 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Dec-2009 to 31-Dec-2012  [91,520]   
2 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Dec-2009 to 31-Dec-2012  [95,460]  

Something is still not right.


----------



## cali girl

What week # is your March 2010 week?


----------



## stevedmatt

HuskyJim said:


> Here's what I currently see for my 2 DIK weeks -
> 
> 1 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Mar-2008 to 31-Mar-2011  [141,732]
> 2 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Mar-2008 to 31-Mar-2011  [144,135]
> 1 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Dec-2009 to 31-Dec-2012  [91,520]
> 2 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Dec-2009 to 31-Dec-2012  [95,460]
> 
> Something is still not right.



Actually, that is about right if they have equal trade power. There's 5 months more availability on the first 2 weeks. You can't see anything before December on the last 2 weeks. Add up all of the availability on the first 2 weeks between now and December, then subtract the availability of the second 2 weeks from March 2011 to June 2011 and you'll probably be right about the same number.


----------



## HuskyJim

*


cali girl said:



			What week # is your March 2010 week?
		
Click to expand...

*My 2010 week is in December, and the week is 49.

My 2009 week is in March, and is the week 11.

*


stevedmatt said:



			Actually, that is about right if they have equal trade power. There's 5 months more availability on the first 2 weeks. You can't see anything before December on the last 2 weeks. Add up all of the availability on the first 2 weeks between now and December, then subtract the availability of the second 2 weeks from March 2011 to June 2011 and you'll probably be right about the same number.
		
Click to expand...

*stevedmatt,
I think I understand what you point out.  From what you imply, my last two weeks only see weeks for the next two years (through to June 2011), from today's date, not through to the end of the full three year period (Dec 2012). 

That would account for an 18 month period, so it makes sense.


----------



## stevedmatt

HuskyJim said:


> stevedmatt,
> I think I understand what you point out.  From what you imply, my last two weeks only see weeks for the next two years (through to June 2011), from today's date, not through to the end of the full three year period (Dec 2012).
> 
> That would account for an 18 month period, so it makes sense.



Actually, you first 2 weeks will see availability from today through March 2011. You second 2 weeks will see from December this year through June 2011. You can't see anything more than 2 years out because they haven't been deposited yet. Therefore, your second 2 weeks are not seeing anything between now and this December, but they do see April, May and June 2011. The problem is there hasn't been much deposited for those 3 months in 2011 yet. The power on the second 2 weeks does seem to be a little bit weaker, but not quite as bad as your numbers look.


----------



## blueparrot

HuskyJim said:


> Here's what I currently see for my 2 DIK weeks -
> 
> 1 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Mar-2008 to 31-Mar-2011  [141,732]
> 2 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Mar-2008 to 31-Mar-2011  [144,135]
> 1 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Dec-2009 to 31-Dec-2012  [91,520]
> 2 BR Dikhololo (#1999)  01-Dec-2009 to 31-Dec-2012  [95,460]
> 
> Something is still not right.



You said it!

But, I would rather be in your shoes than mine.

This is what I am seeing:

1 BR Dikhololo (#1999) 01-Jul-2009 to 01-Jul-2012 [20,408]

And this is a RED week!

Previously would regularly pull 120,000+

Are they still ''working'' on this?

What numbers are others seeing for Dik in what months?


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds

*Tracking my deposited week with RCI*

I started tracking my 2010 week I have on deposit.  Keep in mind that I can't use it until August at the earliest.  Here are my results so far.  Definitly a drop off.

04/28/09 – 133,220
05/07/09 – 135,583
05/11/09 – 137,050
05/15/09 – 139,383
05/22/09 – 140,774
05/27/09 – 141,460
06/24/09 – 112,770
07/06/09 – 113,248


----------



## worldtravelguy

*Newbie question*

04/28/09 – 133,220
05/07/09 – 135,583
05/11/09 – 137,050
05/15/09 – 139,383
05/22/09 – 140,774
05/27/09 – 141,460
06/24/09 – 112,770
07/06/09 – 113,248

Are the numbers after the dates the number of available units in the entire RCI system?


----------



## HuskyJim

Yes - for that week, those are the total number of different resort weeks that your week can trade for.  

In most cases, the higher the number of weeks, the better the trade power.  Although quality may vary with the weeks that you can get.  

That number doesn't tell you the quality of your week.


----------



## stevedmatt

For me, I am seeing far less 2BR units available. Also, a few of the gold crown resorts have also fell off, unless I want a studio.

I think that has accounted for most of the deduction in my total numbers.


----------



## worldtravelguy

*Thanks*

Thanks for answering in such a quick manner.  This site is awesome.


----------



## Scott Riddle

*South Africa Adjusted Trading Power Issue*

I have too many SA clients and count on their referrals resulting from great exchanges. I have not dropped the ball ;0) Below is an e-mail I received July 29th from RCI a little higher up the ladder. Feel free to click or call me your feedback and reports; I will make sure they get heard. Trading and selling RCI since 1981...

    Regards, 

                  Scott Riddle
                  Trading Time
                  1- 877-TTI -1000 office
                  (877-884-1000) US direct
                  1-936-582-1614 international
                  1-936-582-1402 fax
scott@tradingtime.net 
www.tradingtime.net 


July 29, 2009

Hello Scott, 

Thank you for your continued patience as we work through some of the system enhancements implemented on May 30th. In evaluating the changes, we have identified some existing deposits, specifically from resorts located in South Africa, which require additional adjustments.  These adjustments are planned to be completed by July 31st and will adjust trading power to existing South Africa deposits to the same trading power levels prior to May 30th.

In the interim, should you wish to transact, special assistance can be provided by our Customer Service Department.  It is important to note that RCI does evaluate trading power annually to reflect the prior two years’ exchange activities.  Therefore, all future deposits will be assigned trading power at the time of the deposit based on this most recent evaluation.

Your continued participation in the RCI Exchange Program is important to us and we value your feedback. We hope this information helps maximize the value of your vacation ownership when exchanging through RCI.

Kindest Regards, 

GROUPRCI 

Sr. Customer Communications Specialist
Executive Issues and Resolutions
RCI North America
Indianapolis


----------



## Mimi39

As of 2 days ago my Dikhololo week went back up to the May level of about 146,000 and I was able to get what I think is a great exchange for June 2010 -- the Grand Hyatt at Union Square (4****).  It is, of course, a hotel unit, but I certainly wouldn't want to be cooking anyway with all the great restaurants in that area.  I couldn't pull this exchange with my Mount Amanzi, the trading power on that week is still really low.  It never was as good as Dikhololo to begin with though.


----------



## grest

This is the letter I got this morning in response to my email:

Hello, Thank you for your e-mail. Thank you for your continued patience as we work through some of the system enhancements implemented on May 30th. In evaluating the changes, we have identified some existing deposits, specifically from resorts located in South Africa, which require additional adjustments. These adjustments are planned to be completed by July 31st and will adjust trading power to existing South Africa deposits to the same trading power levels prior to May 30th. In the interim, should you wish to transact, special assistance can be provided by our Customer Service Department. It is important to note that RCI does evaluate trading power annually to reflect the prior two years’ exchange activities. Therefore, all future deposits will be assigned trading power at the time of the deposit based on this most recent evaluation. Your continued participation in the RCI Exchange Program is important tous, and we value your feedback. We hope this information helps maximize the value of your vacation ownership when exchanging through RCI.  Kind Regards, John HornCustomer Communications SpecialistRCI North America 

Connie


----------



## MuranoJo

Mimi39 said:


> As of 2 days ago my Dikhololo week went back up to the May level of about 146,000 and I was able to get what I think is a great exchange for June 2010 -- the Grand Hyatt at Union Square (4****).  It is, of course, a hotel unit, but I certainly wouldn't want to be cooking anyway with all the great restaurants in that area.  I couldn't pull this exchange with my Mount Amanzi, the trading power on that week is still really low.  It never was as good as Dikhololo to begin with though.



Yep, my Sudwalas are about the same and it's good news.  (One thing about the Grand Hyatt sightings, if anyone is interested, is another poster on the exchange forum I believe made a good point--what is Hyatt getting in return?  Agree with the sentiment, and more info. can be found on that forum.)


----------



## philemer

grest said:


> This is the letter I got this morning in response to my email:
> 
> These adjustments are planned to be completed by July 31st and will adjust trading power to existing South Africa deposits to the same trading power levels prior to May 30th.
> Connie



This is BAD news for some of us. Their system is down tonight & I fear what tomorrow will bring. Prior to May 30th my Dik week was a puppy.


----------



## grest

philemer said:


> This is BAD news for some of us. Their system is down tonight & I fear what tomorrow will bring. Prior to May 30th my Dik week was a puppy.



I see no change today.
Connie


----------



## grest

No difference for me this morning.  Anyone else?
Connie


----------



## deejay

*restored long ago*



grest said:


> No difference for me this morning.  Anyone else?
> Connie



Mine was restored by mid-June.


----------



## grest

Mine was restored last month for the unit already spacebanked, but the unit recently spacebanked is off.
Connie


----------



## Dottie

Already used my dog week.  Very happy with my exchange.


----------



## Debbyd57

I am seeing about half of what I saw last winter and spring.  I am also seeing mostly studios and one bedrooms.


----------



## mqlet

Here's my 1 bd:

Dikhololo (#1999)  	01-Oct-2008 to 31-Oct-2011   148,943


----------



## grest

mqlet said:


> Here's my 1 bd:
> 
> Dikhololo (#1999)  	01-Oct-2008 to 31-Oct-2011   148,943



You are pulling more than either of my red gold crown weeks...


----------



## randkb

While most of my prior deposits are now trading well, I just deposit 2 new weeks and they are now at really low trading power based on prior years.  I think we may have gotten our prior trading power back but in future it will be a real problem!!!!


----------



## grest

randkb said:


> While most of my prior deposits are now trading well, I just deposit 2 new weeks and they are now at really low trading power based on prior years.  I think we may have gotten our prior trading power back but in future it will be a real problem!!!!



time for some more emails to RCI


----------



## Laurie

randkb said:


> While most of my prior deposits are now trading well, I just deposit 2 new weeks and they are now at really low trading power based on prior years.  I think we may have gotten our prior trading power back but in future it will be a real problem!!!!



How are you evaluating trade power? If by total number of resorts, remember that the later the week, the fewer you may see, because you may not be looking at an entire 2 year span. But if you are comparing a specific month's totals, that's a good comparison.


----------



## Laurie

grest said:


> time for some more emails to RCI


RCI has made no commitment to increasing trade power on new deposits, only to restoring prior trade power to previous deposits.


----------



## grest

Laurie said:


> RCI has made no commitment to increasing trade power on new deposits, only to restoring prior trade power to previous deposits.



Yes, I am aware of that, but clearly something is wrong and in the past they have shown some willingness to check it out at least.


----------



## randkb

Laurie said:


> How are you evaluating trade power? If by total number of resorts, remember that the later the week, the fewer you may see, because you may not be looking at an entire 2 year span. But if you are comparing a specific month's totals, that's a good comparison.



I was comparing a specific month.


----------



## Laurie

grest said:


> It is important to note that RCI does evaluate trading power annually to reflect the prior two years’ exchange activities. Therefore, all future deposits will be assigned trading power at the time of the deposit based on this most recent evaluation.


I'm guessing that this sentence has been inserted into all their recent communications, in anticipation of folks' disappointment with trade power of new deposits, maybe specifically with SA.

Inconsistency in trade power year to year of SA weeks from same resort and same week is nothing new, actually. My Dik weeks trade power in years past - same exact week one year to next - swung wildly from outstanding to very average or below-average. I didn't bother emailing RCI, since I always did find a use for them, and since in the past (before this huge major programming f-up) communication w/them was such an exercise in futility. Maybe they're more willing to listen now.

IMO it's always going to be a potential problem always, because SA peak week dates change from year to year. RCI data looks backward, not forward. Would RCI programmers ever really be able to program in that variable in advance of a year?


----------

